# Converting the starter set to undead...possible



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

So I was considering picking up the starter set because I need the rule book and I don't want the large hardcover cause its a pain to carry around. Anyways, I don't really like the high elves or skaven so I am considering trading the skaven for high elves and turning them into vampire counts.

The plan is to

-turn the 20 swordmasters in grave guard
-turn 20 spearmen into a unit of skeletons
-reavers into black knights
-wizards into vampires

The only thing I am not sure of is what to do with the two giffons, I could convert one into an abyssal terror and use the other for a vargulf or something to pull a black coach.

What do you guys think of the idea and would that be a decent start for a vampire counts army as I have no experience with them.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Might as well just sell both and get the units you want - i.e Ghouls.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I saw a High Elf army using the Counts rules in a WD. It looked good and its a different take.

They used the Tyrion model as the HQ.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow. This amount of converting makes my head hurt just thinking about it. I'd love to see pictures of the finished product once it's done, though. Yikes.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> Might as well just sell both and get the units you want - i.e Ghouls.


*yawn* how terribly boring.

sounds like an interesting idea to me, and shouldn't be too hard to do, a few skellie hands and heads here and there, lots of rusty warn armour and your away.

and depending on sculpting ability you could cut the griffons up and have exposed bones and rough up the feathers.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Or you could just pick the mini rule book on its own.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with vaz, just sell the models and buy some mantic ghouls or something.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions so far, I will have to sit down and think this through some more.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

So after considering things I have decided to go with the vampire counts army plan. I managed to get a few more models on the cheap to boast what I have from the starter set.

So right now its 20 swordmasters and managed to get 20 skeletons giving me two units of 20 (probably up to 25 with the extra bits) skeletons. 

The next question I have is, do I go with HW and S or spears and shields on the skeletons?


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

hw shield combo annoys the hell out of your opponent when he just cannot kill your skellies for toffee also cheaper pts wise


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

It's true. You can get 60 Mantic Skeletons for about $45. Same with zombies, and possible Ghouls.


----------

